# Rod holders



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

On the top of the aluminum rod holders on vehicles there is a black plastic cap that has a cut out for the rod to fit in . I am trying to purchase those black plastic caps to start making my own . Can anyone point me in the right direction ? Thanks , Bo.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I can only tell you what I did, and it worked great. I went to Lowes or Home Depot and purchased that liquid plastic dip stuff you can dip hand tools in to coat the handles. I put the plastic coat in a small bowl and dipped the rod holder ends into the goo. It took like two or three dips, each with a drying time of about an hour, to get the thickness I liked. Tough as nails stuff and less expensive than looking around for the rubber replacements. Some places sell the plastic dip in various colors so you have an option to spruce things up if you want. I opted for basic black and I have no doubt this stuff will outlast the rubber things by years!


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought an aluminum sand spike a couple years ago. They used "gas tank filler spout hose with a little rubber cement to help with installation. Works really well. Just measure the outside diameter and go to the auto parts store of your choice. They sell it by the foot. May be easier to install if you cut it after you slide it on. Should be a tight fit. Just leave about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inch above the tube for cushion and cutting a notch. Good luck.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*rubber ends*

You can get rubber drain connectors at the big box stores they come with two hose clamps


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool , thanks for the ideas everyone . I will head to the store this weekend to check some of that stuff out .


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.thesurfcaster.com/product/The_Surfcaster_Reel_Grabber/Sand_Spikes

The Surfcaster.com sells them. I have bought lots of stuff from them in the past - quality gear....

Sandcrab


----------

